# Dealing with firearms offences in Australia



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2014)

A report about seizure of illegal firearms and other weapons in Victoria.



> [h=1]Victorian police seize 139 guns, plus swords and daggers from property near Bendigo[/h]      Mon 25 Aug 2014,
> 
> *Map: *        Myers Flat 3556
> 
> ...


It sounds like he was an illegal dealer in weaponry.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Doesn't he have a right to be his own militia like our citizens do?  What is wrong with you people?


----------



## JustQuinn (Aug 25, 2014)

we in Australia  dont  generally  need to  take pot shots  at  each other Ralphy.  Dame  Warrigul ,  that  will  take a  few illegal weapons  off the  streets.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Doesn't he have a right to be his own militia like our citizens do?  What is wrong with you people?



In a word - NO.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Primitive, very primitive...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

If Australia is primitive, which might just be true, then America is positively primordial. :tongue:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Be careful what you say about the pillar of modern civilization.  We could spare an extra air strike or two for you...


----------



## JustQuinn (Aug 25, 2014)

Dame  Warrigal  the  perfect  response to Ralphy's comments , if I may say so.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't try and gang up on me!  You know what that could mean...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Be careful what you say about the pillar of modern civilization.  We could spare an extra air strike or two for you...



Do your worst, Ralphy. Your guidance systems don't work in the southern hemisphere. 
Something about a misplaced minus sign in the programming. 
I'm not telling you where to find it but think Hubble telescope. 

Our system works better https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLyXL7LE8hE  (sort of)


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't try to humor me or another asset might be used.  Your neighbor, JustQuinn, has had to deal with this asset before...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't get stroppy Ralphy. If you start threatening us with your assets we'll just have to confiscate one of yours that is close to Alice Springs. That's Alice Springs, Australia.







http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/world/archives/2011/09/19/2003513653

Formally known as the “Joint Defense Space Research Facility,” Pine Gap is one of Washington’s biggest intelligence-collection posts, intercepting weapons and communications signals via a series of satellites orbiting Earth.

Consider this an offer to deliver a black eye to your spook network.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2014)

That is just a minor cog in our vast apparatus and could be obsolete by now.  So do what you've to do but watch for drones overhead while doing your thingy...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

Then we'll have to get nasty. 
Your Henley on Todd Regatta team is forthwith disqualified.






http://www.brolgahealingjourneys.com/?p=764

Your team in action https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbVsec8mSV0


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 25, 2014)

Dame Warrigal !!!!  Raphy1!!!!
*STOP IT*!!!
Go to your room...*NOW*!!!!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2014)

That's what I say too, Davey !!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

Can I come out now?  Please, pretty please.
I promise to behave.


----------



## Ina (Aug 25, 2014)

Warrigal, Come on out, but play nice, you know how the boys can get Sooo sensitive. It's not nice to bait then, although I find myself doing it every once in awhile. Just can't help myself sometimes. :wave:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

Ina said:
			
		

> It's not nice to bait them, although I find myself doing it every once in awhile. Just can't help myself sometimes. :wave:



I can't help it either. Baiting Americans is a national sport over here. 
Bigger than baseball, that's for sure.
:hide:


----------



## drifter (Aug 25, 2014)

In that case, Warr, I wish your Liberal Government wild successes.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

You do know that over here big L Liberal and small l liberal mean opposite things.

But they have solved the terrorist problem with one brilliant strategy.
So easy really. Why doesn't every nation do this? 

*Local Terrorist Calls It Quits After Dole Payment Threat*

By The Shovel on August 17, 2014                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saying he believed in jihad, but not *that* much, local terrorist Sam Hughes* has decided to call time on his terrorism career after the Government revealed his $240 weekly Centrelink payment would be cut.

“I’d go a long way for my cause – I’d die for it. But I’ve always said you’ve got to draw the line somewhere,” Mr Hughes said.
Hughes will return to regular society next week.

(*not his real name)


----------



## drifter (Aug 25, 2014)

Well ain't that special. Money, that special commodity, buys wars for arms dealers, congressmen for the Jewish Lobby, and now it will buy off terrorism." Amazing.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 25, 2014)

Click on this link http://www.theshovel.com.au/author/the-shovel/ for more amazing revelations.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just plod on and keep showing who started this and who is now relying on some other Aussie to gang up on me...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2014)

This is OUR classroom....can you find yourself?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hmm, could this have been Dame's classroom?


----------



## Justme (Aug 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Doesn't he have a right to be his own militia like our citizens do?  What is wrong with you people?




You need some serious therapy, imo if you really mean the remarks you come out with, or maybe you are just a wind up merchant?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

The Aussies have a bad attitude.  They see how wonderful our way of life is and it drives them nuts...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, could this have been Dame's classroom?



Something like that 
I do miss the excitement.:lofl:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> They see how wonderful our way of life is and it drives them nuts...


:holymoly: You win. I'm speechless.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, the truth has a way of doing that, and I won't rub it in by pointing out some of our virtues like our great freedom of expression in entertainment, but you have that, too, don't you, as I have watched "Rake" and found you trying to outdo us, which you never can...


----------



## Justme (Aug 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> The Aussies have a bad attitude.  They see how wonderful our way of life is and it drives them nuts...



Really wonderful with massacres every few months, I really can't wait to live in the US, NOT!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

But you have your skinheads that act up on occasion as I have seen on your telly channel...


----------



## Justme (Aug 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> But you have your skinheads that act up on occasion as I have seen on your telly channel...



How many massacres using firearms has the UK had compared to the US?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

What massacres?  We tend to shoot obstreperous criminals one at a time...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2014)

:crying: Good Lord. Please stop.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

But the fun has just begun, and she started it...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2014)

Then I respectfully turn the thread over to you kids to hash it out. Good luck. Just don't start a world war over this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> A report about seizure of illegal firearms and other weapons in Victoria.
> 
> It sounds like he was an illegal dealer in weaponry.



Did he commit a crime, that they searched and found the knives and swords?  There are collectors in America that could have more weapons like that in their possession, but if they are not committing any crimes with them, then there is no issue.  If some of them had historical significance, then he sounds like a collector to me.  Oh, I guess just the fact that he lived in Australia made them illegal regardless, in that case he should have known better, or moved out of the country.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 26, 2014)

This is another report from the time he was arrested. 



> *A MAN has been found with more than 100 firearms and other weapons during a police raid near Bendigo.				 				 *		 		 Detectives, working on intelligence, executed a search warrant at a property in Myers Flat on Saturday morning, seizing 139 guns. Police will allege the man does not hold a licence for the firearms and are establishing who were the original owners.
> Overall 37 long-arms and 102 “assorted’’ firearms were located by police with some of them modified into semiautomatic weapons.
> 
> Police say some of the weapons are believed to be vintage and of historical significance.
> ...



"Acting on intelligence" suggests that they were investigating something and got wind of this property where it would appear that the guns were either stolen or illegally imported. There is a black market in illegal guns and criminal bikie gangs are often involved. However, until the trial begins in November, we won't know the facts.


----------

